# I need a Great scampi recipe



## Jeekinz (Sep 26, 2008)

Both the DW and I have failed at numerous attempts.  It's either not garlicy enough, too oily or just bland.

We use the standard ingredients: shrimp, oil, butter, garlic, parsley, white wine, lemon.

Still can't get it right.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 26, 2008)

It's been a long time since I made shrimp scampi but you certainly have all the right ingredients!!!  I don't think I can really add anything except to say I have also added a bit of cayenne pepper to mine - not a substantial amount but "some".  What if you thicken the sauce a bit - not really to thicken but just to give it some body - with a roux.  Or, very lightly dredge your shrimp in a bit of cornstarch/flour first, then what falls off will give the sauce a bit of body?

I'm just brainstorming...

I served mine in individual dishes one time with wild rice on the bottom - the wild rice was REALLY good with it!


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 26, 2008)

Ive never made shrimp scampi, however I have eaten it in many different restaurants and alot of them had what seemed like bread crumbs in the sauce (I dont mean the shrimp was breaded). Maybe that would add another layer of flavor? 
Im no cook, ya know, but thought that might help ; )


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 26, 2008)

KE - yeah, I forgot we add a pinch of red pepper flakes.

Kathe - I've seen that too, but had visions of bready goo.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 26, 2008)

Now that you mention that GK - I have seen that.  It's just topped with it when it is baked.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 26, 2008)

I don't know what it is.  I just have the quantities off.  It also doesn't seem to make a difference cooking the shrimp first then setting aside or cooking them in the sauce.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 26, 2008)

Are you using fresh flat-leaf parsley?  I find that fresh parsley makes a huge difference and flat-leaf is the best.  Right at the end toss it in.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 26, 2008)

Yes.  We pretty much use all fresh ingredients.


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 26, 2008)

Would you be willing to change your ingredients? For instance this recipe:Absolutely The Best Shrimp Scampi - Allrecipes


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey, do you think I should use garlic powder along with fresh garlic?

....just browsing some other recipes.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 26, 2008)

Kathe - Anything is worth a shot.

There's another one that dredges the shrimp.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 26, 2008)

Tried N True, Jeeks


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 26, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Tried N True, Jeeks


 
Thanks....I'll pass though.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 26, 2008)

lol.. I wouldn't waste your scampi in those but... thery are not too bad for a rushed night side dish.


----------



## *amy* (Sep 26, 2008)

If it's not garlicky enough, I would add more fresh garlic. Sometimes I add a shallot as well, along with the red pepper flakes, lemon juice, flat leaf parsley & wine. If you're a caper fan, add some to the mix - for more flavor. My scampi is very similar to Tyler's:

Shrimp Scampi with Linguini Recipe : Tyler Florence : Food Network

If you want to try something a little different, RR's Greek style scampi is very good.

Greek Style Shrimp Scampi and Linguini Recipe : Rachael Ray : Food Network

I have a tnt recipe for shrimp baked in individual gratin dishes (topped w breadcrumbs - from memory). Will see if I can get to it.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 26, 2008)

Cool, thanks.  I'll give Tylers a shot first since those are pretty much the same ingredients I used and see what the difference is.

I'd like to check out the gratin dish recipe too if you find it. Gives me a reason to go shopping.  lol


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 26, 2008)

_Shrimp Scampi is one of my favorite things to make. I always use Olive oil but only a little, usually no more than 3-4 Tbsp. I always use a lot of garlic but I put it through a press. Doing that gives you a more intense garlic flavor. Always use Fresh Italian Parsley and I too add capers along with lemon juice, lemon zest and wine. It is truly intensley flavored and soooo delicious. Try cutting back on the amount of oil, saute the shrimp quickly and only til it turns pink and try pressing or mashing the garlic. I think you'll find the perfect Scampi._


----------



## ironchef (Sep 26, 2008)

Could it be that you're just not adding enough salt? Fresh lemon also heightens all of the flavors in the dish. I've found that the increased addition of both salt and lemon juice can vastly improve the flavor of an otherwise bland scampi dish.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 26, 2008)

ironchef said:


> Could it be that you're just not adding enough salt? Fresh lemon also heightens all of the flavors in the dish. I've found that the increased addition of both salt and lemon juice can vastly improve the flavor of an otherwise bland scampi dish.


 
Thanks, I'll pay attention to that too.


----------



## ironchef (Sep 26, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Thanks, I'll pay attention to that too.



The thing is, you don't really want to cook out the lemon juice or you'll lose the vibrancy. Add that near the end before you toss in the parsley. After that, taste, re-seaon, and repeat until you get the flavor you're looking for.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 26, 2008)

ironchef said:


> The thing is, you don't really want to cook out the lemon juice or you'll lose the vibrancy. Add that near the end before you toss in the parsley. After that, taste, re-seaon, and repeat until you get the flavor you're looking for.


 
Yeah, in any dish, I usually add the lemon right when I turn the pan off and get the plates ready.

I'll play around some more.  The hardest part is peeling the shrimp.....and I was never one to turn down a shrimp.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 26, 2008)

Are you adding enough salt to pull the flavors out?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 26, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Are you adding enough salt to pull the flavors out?


 
Sorry IC I didn't see you post about the salt.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 26, 2008)

You have all the ingredients we use here at Casa de Hoot.
I would recommend these things to try. Likely you already have, but here goes.
We use a rather sweet wine in our scampi. Duplin Wineries has a nice scuppernong wine. It is moderately sweet but not overly so and has the full flavor of the grape. It leaves a nice flavor that balances well with the lemon juice at the end of the cooking.

Don't let the pasta get fully cooked. Remove the shrimp after they are done, then drain the pasta and add it to the sauce in the pan. Crank the heat up and let the pasta soak up most of the oil. Put the shrimp back and give it a good stir. 
and whatever you do....please don't give up on it. 
Let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm a new member (as of today) and have a great scampi recipe I'd be glad to share but don't know whether it's better to try to revive this old thread or start a new one.  
What do you think?


----------



## pdswife (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi FINCA!

Start a new thread so that your recipe gets the attention it deserves!

Welcome!


----------

